# Dandelion & Tomato Panacea YUMMY!



## appliedlips (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is one I didn't dig,but was given to me by a friend at a show a while back.I was at the next table over and was talking about another bottle embossed Panacea, and mentioned it had a cool name. He called me over and handed me this one and explained I'd given him a bottle once before. He is a class act and I hope to be able to give back to the hobby half as much as this man.

 It has some damage but it is as crude as they get and 8 1/2" to boot. It is pontilled and embossed  DANDELION & TOMATO PANACEA    RANSOM & STEVENS   DRUGGISTS BOSTON.Any info on the company is welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jun 20, 2009)

At Our local bottle show this spring a lady Came around with one of these in Mint attic cond. looking to sell it for 750.00  I would have loved to had it being tomato related but...  Maybe someday I will dig one !!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, that some serious whittle! Nice one.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 20, 2009)

Page 125 will be of intrest to you, startin with 120 it's not a bad read. Nice bot. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=Fyp86n6dQJwC&pg=PA120&lpg=PA125&dq=DANDELION+%26+TOMATO+PANACEA+RANSOM+%26+STEVENS+DRUGGISTS+BOSTON&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 20, 2009)

How many other pontiled bottles have the word tomato or dandelion embossed on them?  Esp. a medicine.  That's a great gift!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2009)

I love that bottle Doug![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 21, 2009)

You gotta wonder if they could even sell that stuff with a straight face![sm=rolleyes.gif] "uhh.. yeah, I tried it.. you want that gift wrapped?"


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 21, 2009)

> How many other pontiled bottles have the word tomato or dandelion embossed on them?  Esp. a medicine.


 
 Tomatos didnt have much respect as a healing ingrediant...

 F BROWN  SARSAPARILLA & TOMATO BITTERS BOSTON

 But dont underestimate the healing power of a common backyard weed...

 Dr C W G Schlemm's Wine of Dandelion and Iron
 THOMPSON'S DANDELION AND CELERY TONIC
 DR. WHITE'S DANDELION ALTERNATIVE INDIANAPOLIS, IND.
 DR. R. WRIGHT'S DANDELION BALSAM
 Baldwin's Celery Pepsin & Dandelion Tonic
 DOCTOR HENLEY'S  DANDELION TONIC
 DR MARSHALL'S EXTRACT OF SARSAPARILLA & DANDELION
 DR. J.R.B. McCLINTOCK'S DANDELION BITTERS PHILADELPHIA
 DR MYERS VEGETABLE EXTRACT SARSAPARILLA WILD CHERRY DANDELION BUFFALO NY


----------



## glass man (Jun 21, 2009)

DOUG: THAT IS A GREAT,BEAUTIFUL OLD WHITTLED BOTTLE YOU GOT! WOW BRO. MUSTA BEEN A GREAT FEELING GETTING IT! JAMIE


----------



## jdogrulz (Jun 21, 2009)

That is one BEAUTIFUL bottle!!! VERY NICE!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> MUSTA BEEN A GREAT FEELING GETTING IT! JAMIE


 
       A great feeling is right! This hobby is full of the best folks I have ever met and I never seize to be amazed at the generousity I have encountered. I will always remember where this one came from and will continue to send stuff his way..


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the good information everyone contributed.. The google book was very interesting. Thanks again.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 22, 2009)

Killer bottle!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 22, 2009)

"But dont underestimate the healing power of a common backyard weed..."

 Dandelion leaves are one of the most nutritious things one can consume:
 This food is low in Saturated Fat, and very low in Cholesterol. It is also a good source of Folate, Magnesium, Phosphorus and Copper, and a very good source of Dietary Fiber, Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin E (Alpha Tocopherol), Vitamin K, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Vitamin B6, Calcium, Iron, Potassium and Manganese.

 ...and most Americans are worried about spraying some kind of weed-killer on this baby.
 Talk about misinformed...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you eat them?

 I am well known here for being a wise guy, so I'll have to point out that it's a serious question! When I'm in Romania, I eat a healthier diet than here in NJ.. dandelions are one reason.. they call it "salad" ..a generic term for any edible leafy green.. some for the rabbits, some for the pigs, some for the chickens, ducks, and geese, and some for the other farm animals..namely, the peasant farmers like me and my family-in-law, the most pleasant and amiable company you'll ever run across.. another delicacy over there is a weed called stinging nettle.. you brush up against this with your bear skin and you'll never forget it, but cooked like spinach, it ain't bad at all! 
 Most Americans are completely out of touch with nature, but who can blame us when we can load up the cart at the "Stop & Spend" and eat like ma nature never existed..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2009)

I am not out of touch with nature...I have a PopTart tree growing in the back yard.

 seriously, I am the only one in the neighborhood who doesnt have chemlawn spray thier lawn.  I am upwind. I have great dandelions. They are fighting a losing battle me thinks.

 My favorite lawn salad item is Sheeps Sorrel, grows pretty much everywhere.
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumex_acetosella
 Leaves look like a sheep head. Tastes sort of like grapes to me.

 i'm not really into the bitter weeds.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 22, 2009)

I can not tell a lie.. I chopped down the Pop-tart tree in our yard... but with the extra sunlight now, the Hot Pockets tree is thriving![]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jun 22, 2009)

I have customers that grow Dandelion as a green crop bunch it n sell it just like lettuce!!!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 23, 2009)

i remember summer meals at my grandmothers would feature a salad of dandelion from her backyard with hot bacon dressing.  i recall it being an acquired taste............. kinda a nice way of saying it was awful. 

 jim


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 23, 2009)

As long we're talking salad, I got my first tomato today, bout 3/4 lb.


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2009)

I HAVE EATEN DANDELION LEAVES IN A SALAD AND THEY AIN'T BAD WITH DRESSING ON EM! LITTLE BITTER. ALSO AFTER I GOT DIABETES I STARTED READING NATURAL PLANTS ,HERBS ETC. THAT COULD HELP. I READ IN ONE BOOK THEY USED TO USE DANDELIONS IN THE FALL [I THINK OR ELSE SPRING] WHEN IT  IS A NATURAL DIABETIC MEDICINE. JAMIE


----------



## hj (Jun 24, 2009)

I like that a lot.

 hj


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn Gunth..you popped that list right up..you know your bottles man.never ceases to amaze me..when i was in boyscouts..i cant remember how exactly but there was a way to make dandelion wine one of the older eagle scouts had taught me before i made it to his rank..wish i remembered the recipe..tasted miserable..did the trick..ill try and.see what i can find on it


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's a tomato wine recipe from Dr. Chase:


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2009)

..


----------

